# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Westerbeek (Giethoorn)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Westerbeek

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Westerbeek-Tan, Giethoorn

Adres: Beulakerweg 125, Giethoorn

Website: www.huisartsengiethoorn.huisarts-plus.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Westerbeek*

----------

